# ADW EX or Launcher Pro Plus?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

what are your guys' opinions?


----------



## richardbsweeny (Aug 28, 2011)

Adw ex. Much more customization. Was ten cents on Fri or sat on the android Market for that 10 billion download thing they have going on.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## dustinb17 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think they're similar in a lot of ways. I like the dock in Launcher Pro better but ADW is still being updated regularly ... Launcher Pro seems stale for now. I would check Go Launcher EX as well.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

LPP seems to still have a lot more settings than ADW EX...


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

LPP all the way, but for 10 cents... purchased ADW just to keep it in my account, for when i feel bored and need something to tinker with.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm more of a Free and Open-Source person on a moral stance to be honest. And I almost never purchase paid apps (I'm not including donate apps, I get them all the time, and I donate to anyone who I feel has done right by me), so I actually stayed with CM-stock ADW for a loooong time. But AnderWeb has always been helpful to me when I've asked it of him, and his having left ADW (free) open enough for CM to use as their base launcher inspired me to purchase ADW Ex a while ago. I must say, I have been very pleased with my purchase. Updated regularly, now with heavily ICS-inspired UI elements and very customizable. Having said that, the beauty of open-source (in this case, android) is that one size just doesn't fit all. You should go for what you think will serve you best









All the best,

-HG


----------



## elrichmeister (Jul 17, 2011)

Used to Use LPP, but now ive been running Go Launcher for past 3 months


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

I used to be a big Go Launcher/GoSMS/Go Weather partistan, but they've become so bloated and obnoxious I just can't use them anymore. Go Weather especially. I don't want a notification every time you can't get a GPS lock. Go Launcher is fine, but I used to like it a lot more.


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

I own both and Rosie is better then either.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

bL33d said:


> I own both and Rosie is better then either.


First of all are you serious??

Secondly I'm into flashy transitions and big icons. I always go with either adw ex or go launcher

Running Liquid GingerSense 2.1 (Yes I remember what i said about sense last week). @RevosOne on Twitter...


----------



## StephenMilone (Jul 21, 2011)

go launcher. and thats coming from someone who paid for launcher pro plus and adw ex


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

both are great. unfortunately it is something you have to play with for a while to figure out what you like better.
I personally use Launcher Pro Plus simply because of the widgets. I also like the pop up you can apply to the dock items. the only thing i wish LPP could do that ADW can do is change the icon size for the dock. other than that, LPP all the way for me.

also, Go launcher is pretty sweet as well. really like what they have done.

IMO
LPP>go launcher>adw ex


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Neither, go launcher ex is hands down better than both of those... The same amount of features/customizations, maybe more... And its FREE..... Unbeatable!!


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been using LPP since it was originally released and yes, it was the greatest thing since sliced bread! I LOVE the Calendar, Facebook and Twitter widgets! However, the developer (Fernando Carnales) seems to have abandoned the app. I hit him up on Twitter about a month ago asking about the "re-write" and if he has abandoned LPP. He replied that he hadn't and was still working on the rewrite. Still no updates. Don't get me wrong, it's a great launcher, but in need of updating. I've found it hard to leave (mainly because of the widgets) but now I'm using ADW Ex with Android Pro Widgets and it's fine. The widgets aren't as smooth, and don't maintain as large of a timeline, but both apps are being actively developed and improved often. That's more than I can say for my beloved LPP!

Try adw ex with apw, and i don't think you'll be disappointed! I LOVE the new ics folders


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya plenty of flashiness in sense 3.5 3d and animated weather effects plus smooth rotation effects.

Out of those 2 it would be adw I guess. Lpp lags bad if u use lwp which I don't but it is annoying never the less.


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

well I've own both as well and haven't even thought about going back to LPP although I do think on some phones its a little smoother at times (not really on the tbolt). ADW Ex is way more customizable than LPP. Currently using sense LoL but when I get the itch for AOSP I always use ADW Ex. Been meaning to try Go Launcher Ex but I am familiar and satisfied with ADW so I havent gotten around to trying it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I use ADW EX. Fast, plenty of features, and good graphics. Launcher Pro Plus is good, I just feel ADW has more features/customization. I have to admit that you can't go wrong with either!


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

ADW EX for me always !!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Paid for both, used LPP for awhile, then ADW EX (still DD). My bro installed GO Launcher on his DInc --- good looking launcher.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

djxstream said:


> go launcher. and thats coming from someone who paid for launcher pro plus and adw ex


Same here

GO gives you everything the paid versions of LP and ADW give you for free, and does it faster, smoother and better IMO.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Still like adw ex and android pro widgets.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

bL33d said:


> I own both and Rosie is better then either.


Bahaha Rosie is my least favorite lauchet out of all the ones I've used. What's up with the dock? Huge button for phone (I very rarely call people) then a little button for app drawer and personalization which is also in the settings menu. Do they expect me to change my 'personalization' throughout the day?


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Bahaha Rosie is my least favorite lauchet out of all the ones I've used. What's up with the dock? Huge button for phone (I very rarely call people) then a little button for app drawer and personalization which is also in the settings menu. Do they expect me to change my 'personalization' throughout the day?


This. Sooo much this. I've never been a sense fan. I feel like a lot of the default theme work and icons look childish, whereas AOSP looks polished to me (minimalism _can_ be beautiful). And frankly, I don't use that many widgets, so Rosie/LPP never got my love, though I can understand why people enjoy the LPP widgets (if they like widgets).

All the best,

-HG


----------



## neverfox (Dec 4, 2011)

Neither. Go Launcher Ex. Some Go stuff is bloated but I don't think the launcher is one of those those things.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

Go Launcher or ADW EX. I switch back and forth sometimes.

LPP hasn't been updated in forever and it's only a kang of ADW which is probably why it hasn't been updated. A lot more settings available in Go and ADW.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't used go launcher in a while last time no option to disable the dock can't resize icons but for a free launcher it's hands down the best for a paid application I'll go with adw ex coz I can do this

rockin&#39; dat vicious Chinese shyt!


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

ADW EX because you have to use PayPal to buy LPP. I don't do PayPal.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Adw.ex for me. LPP was my go-to on my old d1 but adw.ex has always just run better on my tbolt. I'd also put go launcher ex right up there with adw.ex. LPP has just kinda lost its luster in my opinion.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

I use LPP because it's faster and works, I don't look for a lot of flash.
ADW in the past has thrown me into boot loops just because I applied a bad theme
and Go Launcher can get somewhat laggy, LPP just flies and when I'm trying to get something done
it's speed, not flash that helps


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

movielover76 said:


> I use LPP because it's faster and works, I don't look for a lot of flash.
> ADW in the past has thrown me into boot loops just because I applied a bad theme
> and Go Launcher can get somewhat laggy, LPP just flies and when I'm trying to get something done
> it's speed, not flash that helps


I'm going to have to call BS on this. Bootloops from an adw theme? They're just different icons...
Also, adw ex is fast as well. I don't know how you could have something faster. It doesn't lag at all.


----------



## movielover76 (Aug 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I'm going to have to call BS on this. Bootloops from an adw theme? They're just different icons...
> Also, adw ex is fast as well. I don't know how you could have something faster. It doesn't lag at all.


It did happen, I'll admit that is was probably not a regular occurance, and maybe their was something seriously wrong with the theme not ADW
But I've used LPP and ADW ex and LPP always feels faster and more stable to me.
LPP just seems to be lighter to me and does what I need, no more, it's very subjective what launcher you like.
I've used all of the launchers mentions ADW, LPP and Go and liked certain things about all of them.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the stock gingerbread launcher. Yummm hardware acceleration. Smooth as butter. No customization but I really dislike lag. I'd say go launcher ex as my second. I like adw ex but it gets laggy.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

jolness said:


> I like the stock gingerbread launcher. Yummm hardware acceleration. Smooth as butter. No customization but I really dislike lag. I'd say go launcher ex as my second. I like adw ex but it gets laggy.


there is no hardware acceleration in the gb launcher. Hardware acceleration appears on android for the first time as a feature of ics. Actually in my experience, there isn't much slower and laggier than the stock gb laumcher.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> there is no hardware acceleration in the gb launcher. Hardware acceleration appears on android for the first time as a feature of ics. Actually in my experience, there isn't much slower and laggier than the stock gb laumcher.


Technically there is hardware acceleration in honeycomb I believe but obviously that isn't on our phone.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm almost posative launcher 2 is h/w accelleratwd let me find that link

Edit: misinformed. Just locked the cpu at 245. Laggggg wouldn't happen on h/w accel


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

jolness said:


> I'm almost posative launcher 2 is h/w accelleratwd let me find that link
> 
> Edit: misinformed. Just locked the cpu at 245. Laggggg wouldn't happen on h/w accel


hardware acceleration isn't anything built into the launcher. Its built into the os itself. If gb does not include hardware acceleration there is no launcher out there that can add it. Hardware acceleration is at a much deeper level than a launcher app. Now, maybe launcher 2 has support for hardware acceleration, but it cannot, on its own, add it to the phone.


----------



## soundgard (Jul 26, 2011)

back before i rooted, i used launcher pro. it was great and gave me a taste of the power android has to offer. once rooted, i jumped on the cm7 bandwagon and used adw for a while until i got the itch and wanted to try something new: go launcher. i used it forever because it felt more polished. i played around on different roms both sense and aosp and kept using go for a really long time until just recently -- skyraider 1.0. for me, this made rosie feel robust and shiny enough with the dev's custom modifications. i've been running skyraider with rosie since day 1 (of the 1.0 release) and loving every stable second until last night when i again felt that itch and moved back to cm7 via protekk's latest build. now i'm sticking with the stock adw launcher and am happy as a clam.

it all comes full circle. it's been mentioned before but this is what's nice about android. use them all! use the free versions and decide for yourself. they all work and they all have pros and cons. i imagine that not too long from now i'll try launcher pro again since it's been so long. after that maybe i'll install miui.

suck it, iphone


----------



## keeverw (Dec 12, 2011)

Used LP+ on my Eris, Incredible and now on my Thunderbolt. I've tried the others mentioned just because I heard so much about them, not because I wasn't happy with LP+.
I stuck with LP+ for a few reasons. Best Facebook widget out there, period. Good calendar widget. Love the launcher bar, with three rows of icons, since I hate having a bunch of icons on my screens. I prefer filling up my screens with great widgets that provide me useful info. On top of all that, LP+ has been snappier/faster than any launcher I've tried. I hate the Sense launcher, and the AOSP launcher just doesn't have enough space for all my shortcuts.

It's true that LP+ hasn't recieved an update in a long time, but what could he do to make it better anyway? Not much.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> hardware acceleration isn't anything built into the launcher. Its built into the os itself. If gb does not include hardware acceleration there is no launcher out there that can add it. Hardware acceleration is at a much deeper level than a launcher app. Now, maybe launcher 2 has support for hardware acceleration, but it cannot, on its own, add it to the phone.


Doesn't touhwiz4 and sense 3 have it running on gingerbread. And the launcher must be coded for it probably in open gl like a game or something it isn't just the os.


----------

